# safe fence line spray?



## Chris S. (Apr 15, 2020)

We have about an acre of pasture for our goats (2) and our mini horse (1). They are a year old and just pets. We plan to breed next year. The pasture is completely fenced in and has 4 rows of hot wire with the first row about 8 inches above the ground. Goats, being goats, love to stick their heads under the bottom row of hot wire to eat whatever grass or weeds might be under there instead of the luscious field of pasture grass they have. I want to spray the fence line to prevent this, but I don't want to use anything that could be toxic to them like round-up. I don't have a "pen" to lock them up in the keep them away from the fence line either. I tried mixing up 2 gallons over vinegar with 2 cups of salt and some soap last week, but it doesn't appear to have done anything. Any info is appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You could always weed wack a wide area under the fence to dirt. Then just keep it up regularly.


----------



## Chris S. (Apr 15, 2020)

ksalvagno said:


> You could always weed wack a wide area under the fence to dirt. Then just keep it up regularly.


I'm trying to avoid regularly weed whacking ~ 1,000 feet of fence line down to dirt. Especially because I would have to do both sides of my fence because, as you may know, goats will go to extreme lengths to get one blade of grass. So they would jam their face under our fence to get anything I couldn't reach from one side. I appreciate the input, but I really need a more viable option and I'm just hoping that someone has found a spray that kills grass and weeds that won't also do harm to goats if they eat up some of it. If not, my next option will be to build a pen to lock them up for two weeks then round up. I wanted to explore this option first.
Thank you,


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You would really need to build a pen. Roundup works the best on it. I don't know of any other spray that works as well that is non-toxic to animals.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

There's a product called Graze-on that's supposed to be safe though I've never used it. It's for cattle pastures.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Chris S. said:


> I'm trying to avoid regularly weed whacking ~ 1,000 feet of fence line down to dirt. Especially because I would have to do both sides of my fence because, as you may know, goats will go to extreme lengths to get one blade of grass. So they would jam their face under our fence to get anything I couldn't reach from one side. I appreciate the input, but I really need a more viable option and I'm just hoping that someone has found a spray that kills grass and weeds that won't also do harm to goats if they eat up some of it. If not, my next option will be to build a pen to lock them up for two weeks then round up. I wanted to explore this option first.
> Thank you,


If you whack it down to dirt it will take weeks to grow back. Try a piece and see how it goes for you maybe? .


----------

